# The Flat Kat~~~By OM



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

It all started back in June this year...Alex asked if I would be a tester for his new product The Flat Kat....

Well after a couple of PM'S I said yes I would be Honored to be a tester....I have followed the progress

of the Flat Kat...with any one going into production there has been a few set back's along the way...as with

some design change's & getting a water jet guy you can work with....Plus Alex is working a full time job...

This is made from G10 Ballistic Grade material I have to say the design is a great one.. Really fits the hand

very well....I know this slingshot took a least 6 months to get to the end for the start of the production run...

Pretty much all hand work with the aide of some power tools....The tubing holes Have to be a royal pain to do

but the look to be silky smooth.....I can not say enough about this slingshot..what a pleasure to shoot...

I did tube is up with amber 2040 my pull weight was 9 1/2 Pounds I am limited to indoor space of 21 feet ..using

a soda pop can for target....7/16 steel ammo blows right thru the can...And 45 cal lead crush's the can together

like a folded clam shell...and it should it this distance....It will be devistating to small game like Rabbits & Squirrels..

Thank you Alex for making a great product....This is a pure winner..OM


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I like the design..I can't wait to try one out.. just can't afford 1 right now


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a nice one . Good for you OM .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Flat pocketable, skeletonized for max mass conservation, strong as an ox and attractive. What more for this type of frame? Thanks OM for your most appreciated review...coming from an old hand at shooting too.

OM, since you're a chef, and, well, just a good ole Midwest country boy, why not post next year some recipes on a recipe thread you could start..especially for wild meats such as the popular slingshot bag of squirrel and rabbit (and dove/pigeon)?

Although we have no squirrels or decent rabbits here in the Andes (some doves and pigeons which I won't shoot) I could apply the recipies to chicken and cuy (guinea pig which is a delicacy here). A full grown rabbit here is the size of a 2 month old adult USA/UK rabbit.


----------

